# Snowy pictures



## K3nt (Jan 9, 2012)

Not sure this qualifies as a 'landscape' per se, but I think it turned out well enough to show here.  Everyone is invited to post images with snow in them.  Let's make this the photochallenge for the week.




Winter! It's here! by K3ntFIN, on Flickr


----------



## squarebox (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow i just love the overall lighting in your picture!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 13, 2012)

Our chicken house after a winter storm.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 13, 2012)

Goat tunnels. They did have a 3+ ft deep path to one of their houses, the snow was higher than the door on the other. We kept knocking snow off the Costco Carport so they had a place ot stand and eat during the day.


----------



## bvukich (Jan 13, 2012)

I happened to have my camera at work today, and it started to snow. So I propped it on the ledge of my office window (no tripod), and made a timelapse:
http://youtu.be/CUeuer92C94

No particular artistic value, but it does go with the theme of this thread.


----------



## bvukich (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok, re-uploaded it in 4K resolution. I'm just a freak like that.

http://youtu.be/r2QIMFg2Q4Q


----------



## willrobb (Jan 13, 2012)

Great pics of the Xmas tree and the goat house....not seen any snow yet this year and I am missing it :-(


----------



## JR (Jan 13, 2012)

bvukich said:


> Ok, re-uploaded it in 4K resolution. I'm just a freak like that.
> 
> http://youtu.be/r2QIMFg2Q4Q



Very interesting bvukich. I have seen a few timelaps lately on the forum and I really like this. How does one go about creating a timelaps? Do you use the video mode or do you take a photo every "x" minutes and stitch them in a video after? For the later, what tool is used for this?

Sorry this is really interesting but not sure how to proceed...thanks for the help.


----------



## Chewy734 (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## nebugeater (Jan 13, 2012)

Dec 2011 Frost 002-1 by nebugeater, on Flickr


----------



## bvukich (Jan 13, 2012)

JR said:


> bvukich said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, re-uploaded it in 4K resolution. I'm just a freak like that.
> ...



For this particular time lapse, it was a still photo every minute, for six hours. Then I used two linux (also available for macs) commands. "convert" to pad, scale, and crop the images to 1920x1080 (and then re-done at 4096x2304). Then "mencoder" to convert that series of images to an mjpeg video. I initially encoded them in mpeg4, but it looked like garbage, and for a 12 second video, file size doesn't really matter. Plus I knew it was going to get transcoded when uploading to Youtube anyhow, so may as well give the highest quality input.

I can start a new thread with precise commands, and explanations if you would like. (in fact, I think I will)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 13, 2012)

bvukich said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > bvukich said:
> ...



Interesting. I've never tried time lapse photography or thought about how to turn one into a video. I can easily do the timelapse part using my Canon remote, but editing it into a video clip may be interesting.


Thanks for sharing.

+1


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 13, 2012)

We haven't had any snow yet this winter (lots of wind and rain though), but here's a couple from last winter.




Winter Dawn Light by Kernuak, on Flickr




Wembdon in the Snow by Kernuak, on Flickr


----------



## castillophotodesign (Jan 13, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/castillophotodesign/


----------



## bvukich (Jan 14, 2012)

bvukich said:


> JR said:
> 
> 
> > bvukich said:
> ...



I did a quick write up: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,2838.0.html


----------



## JR (Jan 14, 2012)

bvukich said:


> I did a quick write up: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,2838.0.html



Cool! thanks! I will look at it.


----------



## distant.star (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks, I like it.

And thanks for going the extra mile with the "how to." Excellent "value added."





bvukich said:


> I happened to have my camera at work today, and it started to snow. So I propped it on the ledge of my office window (no tripod), and made a timelapse:
> http://youtu.be/CUeuer92C94
> 
> No particular artistic value, but it does go with the theme of this thread.


----------



## toodamnice (Feb 5, 2012)

I am new to the forum. 

I have a T2i and another (for $399!) on the way.


----------



## ions (Feb 7, 2012)

What's snow? This winter has been so disappointing. Winter is usually my favourite time to shoot. It's the only time Toronto is actually decent to look at is when it's under a fresh layer of snow. In November I seriously considered buying a new winter coat looking forward to all the standing around in the sold I would do taking pictures. I'm glad I didn't bother. Glad I didn't bother with snow tires either. Here are a few pics from last year when the mystical white stuff made an appearance:




The Gooderham Flatiron Building in Toronto, Ontario by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Sunset from Ashbridges Bay, The Beach, Toronto by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




November Snow in the Blue Mountains of Ontario by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Grindstone Creek Falls Christmas 2010 Black and White by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Webster's Falls Creek in Dundas, Ontario by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Winter Pine by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr




Kimi Running in the Snow by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## AJ (Feb 7, 2012)

Some scenery while I was out skiing on friday. 7D, Sigma 10-20/4-5.6


----------



## gonzalo (Feb 7, 2012)

Last week in Santa Maria de Palautordera near Barcelona, with G9, and from home with 5DII



Bigger in flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gonzalovidalsoler/6808097261/#
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gonzalovidalsoler/6812231661/#


----------



## K3nt (Feb 9, 2012)

One I took.... I liked the slightly sad mood of the bench waiting in the cold for spring and someone to come sit on the bench again...




Waiting for spring... by K3ntFIN, on Flickr


----------



## colin1984 (Feb 9, 2012)

*Don´t know*

Don´t know if this pictures match with the Topic, but i also found nothing where it could match and because this topic is about cold i hope mine will match here also.

With Friendly Regards

Colin


----------



## bchernicoff (Feb 9, 2012)

From last month in Colorado...


----------



## kubelik (Feb 9, 2012)

great shots by all; I'm very much enjoying this thread!


----------



## Narcolepsy (Feb 9, 2012)

bchernicoff said:


> From last month in Colorado...


Great shot!


----------



## bchernicoff (Feb 9, 2012)

Two more from the same trip.

I really have to give a plug for Silver Efex Pro and Color Efex Pro.


----------



## Crapking (Feb 9, 2012)

135Lsnow7Da by PVC 2012, on Flickr


----------



## K3nt (Feb 10, 2012)

Crapking said:


> 135Lsnow7Da by PVC 2012, on Flickr



Great framing! Nice one!

Edit: corrected own silly typo...


----------



## Lyra Video Productions (Feb 10, 2012)

[/quote]

I did a quick write up: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,2838.0.html
[/quote]

Props for figuring out a free way to put together time lapses. 

For anyone with adobe software, I use two programs for time lapse. First I bring all the photos into Adobe Bridge. You can make adjustments to one photo in this program and then apply those changes to all the rest by copying and pasting the development settings. Then, in Adobe After Effects locate the first file in the photo sequence in the import and just make sure the box is checked to import an image sequence. After Effects will even import RAW photos. After that you just have to put it in a sequence and export it.

I've also started to do some HDR time lapse as well which gets a bit trickier, but essentially there's just an extra step of using the program Photomatix to batch import HDR shots first.

For anyone serious about getting into time lapse, there are tons of resources online--just google it and you should find something.


----------



## SpareImp (Feb 12, 2012)

My contribution. It’s a snowy landscape, but the snow might be too distant to see. I wish I had a better foreground element (cropped out some of the empty ground), but it was so freezing I was just barely able to flip the AF-switch, so I moved on:/


Canon 550D/T2i
Canon EF-S 15-85mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM
f/8
1/250
ISO 100
Circular PL-filter


----------



## toodamnice (Feb 13, 2012)

A few of my favorites from last year. Not alot of snow this year around here...

These first 3 are handheld night time pictures from Washington Park in Springfield, IL during the Christmas Eve 2010 Snow Event.






















Another long exposure handheld shot...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2012)

i have been to the site on numerous occasions times but have never posted. i saw this forum post tonight, lucky me winter finally showed up last night and we got a little bit of snow! Nothing spectacular, but i woke up for sunrise and got a few decent shots! just finished one, and i do have to say i am impressed with this one. What do you guys think?


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 13, 2012)

here's one from a couple of years ago at the harbin snow and ice festival


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Feb 13, 2012)

Heres one I got this fall getting out while it was still snowing. It was a great opportunity to get the snow and the colored leaves, not so great for fallen trees and downed powerlines. A lot of our local area was without power for days after this, some didnt get their power back for weeks.

A big dollop of snow fell down from a tree on me shortly after this shot. Luckily the camera was in a plastic sleeve to keep the snow off it... A T2i isnt exactly weather sealed!


----------



## keithfullermusic (Feb 13, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> i have been to the site on numerous occasions times but have never posted. i saw this forum post tonight, lucky me winter finally showed up last night and we got a little bit of snow! Nothing spectacular, but i woke up for sunrise and got a few decent shots! just finished one, and i do have to say i am impressed with this one. What do you guys think?



Is that VA Beach?


----------



## ions (Feb 14, 2012)

Doesn't quite qualify as a landscape photo but it is a snowy picture:




Dude! Jump Over Me! (Explored) by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ions (Feb 14, 2012)

To make up for posting a non landscape photo with snow here's a landscape photo with some snow in July! 




Moraine Lake, Banff National Park, Alberta, Canada (Explored!) by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dolina (Feb 14, 2012)

ions said:


> Doesn't quite qualify as a landscape photo but it is a snowy picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great images


----------



## ions (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks! 




November Snow in the Blue Mountains of Ontario by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## K3nt (Feb 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> i have been to the site on numerous occasions times but have never posted. i saw this forum post tonight, lucky me winter finally showed up last night and we got a little bit of snow! Nothing spectacular, but i woke up for sunrise and got a few decent shots! just finished one, and i do have to say i am impressed with this one. What do you guys think?



I love it!


----------



## T-RonX (Feb 16, 2012)

My very first photo using a tripod. ;D It's hdr.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Feb 16, 2012)

T-RonX said:


> My very first photo using a tripod. ;D It's hdr.



Nice shot - welcome to the wonderful world of tripods!

Now you're going to want a couple nice flashes, some L lens, filters, gels, wireless remotes, super telephoto lenses, a new bag to carry all your new stuff, a battery grip, soft boxes....

It never ends!!!


----------



## nightbreath (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## aramik (Feb 16, 2012)

Here is my contribution. This photo was shoot with old canon film SLR, object was EF 28-70/2.8L. Lots of snow on the air and on the ground. 




Search of lost colors (Project Stefan #011) by KivetOnRock, on Flickr


----------



## kabelleger (Feb 22, 2012)

A weird hobby of mine


----------



## Kernuak (Feb 23, 2012)

kabelleger said:


> A weird hobby of mine


You'd never get shots like that in Britain, as the railways grind to a halt in more than a few inches of the white stuff .


----------



## ions (Feb 25, 2012)

Neat train images.


----------



## Chrisbrn (Feb 25, 2012)

Prolly not the images you'd expect from Greece!  
A clear sunny day on the mountains. 




Air structures by ChrisBrn, on Flickr




Pure by ChrisBrn, on Flickr




Long shadows by ChrisBrn, on Flickr


----------



## ions (Feb 26, 2012)

Winter in Prince Edward County by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## goldwing_uk (Feb 26, 2012)

Bran castle, Brasov, Romania, taken on a BlackBerry phone from the car.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 26, 2012)

We had a suprise bit of snow yesterday, about 8 inches. Just when we thought winter was over.


----------



## El_Pickerel (Mar 6, 2012)

On the Appalachian Trail in the Delaware Water Gap, on what seems to be the only noticeable snow this year in New Jersey - looking down across Dunnfield Creek




January 22, 2012 - Walking in Winter by El_Pickerel, on Flickr


----------



## moreorless (Mar 9, 2012)




----------

